# painting Walthers Modern roundhouse



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Painting roundhouse using a brush and floquil paint. Should I thin the paint and if so whay ratio of paint to thinner?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you using Floquil Acrylic?

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

*Painting Walthers Mondern roundhouse*

Tom,

I don't know if the FLOQUIL paint I'm using is acrylic. The bootle just says Floquil Railroad colors.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I found an article from one of my old modeling books that deals with hand brushing. I would be more than happy to scan a copy of it for you, just send me a PM with your e-mail address.


Tom
overthehill


----------

